# Charging Issues with CM10 - HELP! (unrelated to 5% battery issue)



## mdilorenzo720 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey all, firstly I'd like to start out by saying WOW, jcsullins, your build is quite brilliant. 
I'm posting today inquiring of some assistance with an issue with my new CM10 build. 
It won't charge in CM10 but will charge in WebOS! Anyone know why? As the tablet is plugged in with the official HP charger, the android boot won't recognize anything is plugged in at all. I experimented by simply charging it in WebOS and it charges fine. Even though this is only a minor inconvenience, I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing a similar situation and if there is a fix? Thanks!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

mdilorenzo720 said:


> Hey all, firstly I'd like to start out by saying WOW, jcsullins, your build is quite brilliant.
> I'm posting today inquiring of some assistance with an issue with my new CM10 build.
> It won't charge in CM10 but will charge in WebOS! Anyone know why? As the tablet is plugged in with the official HP charger, the android boot won't recognize anything is plugged in at all. I experimented by simply charging it in WebOS and it charges fine. Even though this is only a minor inconvenience, I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing a similar situation and if there is a fix? Thanks!


Known issue. Have to check mtp usb transfer under storage.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mdilorenzo720 said:


> Hey all, firstly I'd like to start out by saying WOW, jcsullins, your build is quite brilliant.
> I'm posting today inquiring of some assistance with an issue with my new CM10 build.
> It won't charge in CM10 but will charge in WebOS! Anyone know why? As the tablet is plugged in with the official HP charger, the android boot won't recognize anything is plugged in at all. I experimented by simply charging it in WebOS and it charges fine. Even though this is only a minor inconvenience, I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing a similar situation and if there is a fix? Thanks!


This is a well known issue and has been discussed in many Touchpad forums and threads. Google is your friend and you should really try using it before you post here. We all like to help out here, but your question has been asked and answered many times. Please feel free to come back if you need help, just be sure to do your research first. OH, and welcome to the mysterious world of rooting Touchpads.

Took me 30 seconds to find this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36502-hp-touchpad-cm10-preview4-unofficial-sort-of-nightly-build-android-412/


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

mdilorenzo720 said:


> Hey all, firstly I'd like to start out by saying WOW, jcsullins, your build is quite brilliant.
> I'm posting today inquiring of some assistance with an issue with my new CM10 build.
> It won't charge in CM10 but will charge in WebOS! Anyone know why? As the tablet is plugged in with the official HP charger, the android boot won't recognize anything is plugged in at all. I experimented by simply charging it in WebOS and it charges fine. Even though this is only a minor inconvenience, I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing a similar situation and if there is a fix? Thanks!


As has been mentioned, need to enable MTP mode on current previews. The next preview should fix this.

BTW, what is the "5% battery issue" ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> As has been mentioned, need to enable MTP mode on current previews. The next preview should fix this.
> 
> BTW, what is the "5% battery issue" ?


What's the chance that CM10 on the TouchPad is ever going to become a nightly? Thanks


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> What's the chance that CM10 on the TouchPad is ever going to become a nightly? Thanks


Very good chance.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> Very good chance.


That would be fantastic! Thank you kind Sir

I would love to make a full, how to install the Official CM10 Nightly build on the HP TouchPad, video! Got a new Camera on the way...


----------

